# Red Sea Paintball Pro system



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello all,

A buddy of mine got the Red Sea Paintball pro system and he wants know if there is an adapter so that he can use a regular CO2 cylinder with it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

put that paintball system up for sale and buy a standard regulator system  sale it to me ofcourse 

sorry don't know of any adapter going that way/


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

you know what man i remember someone saying to me that all you need to get is a paintball regulator adaptor (for paintball guns) i forget which one but it works i need to check out my past posts n maybe ill be able to find it. in the mean time look for paintball adaptors in the forums ill get back to you.

augus is right tho you get way more bang for the buck if you just get a standard tank. any paintball tank fill where i live go for about 5+ bucks and may last you a month or two, while a 5lb co2 tank cost from 15-25 bucks to fill and can last you several months to a year+ depending on how much co2 you use and what size fish tank u have. all in all you'll fill it a lot less often and save time n money on fills.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah he actually bought the paintball one and I told him that for a 75g tank he might go through it in a couple of weeks. I actually just got a 10lb tank for myself. Soooo much easier and perfect CO2 control.


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

damn sorry man i thought he was looking for standard reg to pbtank anyways gl on ur find. i still say sell im really not into redsea regs.


----------



## susantroy1 (May 5, 2008)

jmontee,

I bought one as well and soon found out that I was way under gunned for the 55g that I was trying to inject. I went to the local paint ball store and the lady there was so helpful she set me up with the adapter for the coupling I was missing. all said and done it would have been about the same price for a standard regulator My advice would be to make a local visit to your paint ball shop and don't forget to take your coupler your trying to match up with you. Good luck, they do offer a viable solution though

Troy


----------

